
Aristotle said there are 3 types of friendship but only one we should strive for - joubert
https://qz.com/1155649/aristotle-said-there-are-three-types-of-friendship-but-only-one-we-should-strive-for/
======
Nomentatus
It should be noted, however, that in that ancient society, such noble (third-
type) relationships tended to be multi-generational; that is, to take place
between "allied" families/clans with good working relationships of
longstanding. So while there might be no carefully-judged reciprocity between
the clans individuals, there was reciprocity over generations between the
clans they each belonged to.

He also doesn't mention another common sort of friendship at that time
(particularly in Athens) - mutual memberships in small societies of young men
whose bond was breaking laws (often sacred laws) together; a form of hazing
since any one could turn the rest of the group in and probably get them all
the death penalty or exile, their guilt was their bond. In modern times,
profoundly embarrassing (or illegal but consenual) hazing activities done in
secret perform a similar function. These relationships would look like type-3
relationships from the outside. Slaves or residents, or females (which is to
say, non-citizens) would not generally be able to form such noble
relationships since they would not have the stability or standing to make them
work over generations.

It's very hard to get around the principle of reciprocity in human
relationships, because unconscious mind.

------
GarrisonPrime
Unfortunately, it appears that most people don't have any actual values. They
just follow the whims of pleasure and utility, and base other views on
whatever their dominant culture has been spoonfeeding them. Makes it rather
difficult to find "minded" people at all, much less anyone like-minded.

~~~
aiofgniaotnio
I don't think that's true at all. You won't see their values or their
character unless you know them well, but that doesn't mean they aren't there.

Does everyone at your work see you as the complex and good person you probably
see yourself as? Do you think they understand you? I doubt it. So why do you
think you understand them?

